#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Smeekbeden om de Qur'an te leren !!!

## noraatje1

Abi Talib ging op een dag naar de Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salamdie in gezelschap was en zei tegen hem: "Mijn dierbare, de Qur'an ontsnapt mij en ik slaag er niet in om hem te onthouden !"
De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen tegen hem ;" O vader van al Hasan! Wil je niet dat ik je een formule leer die, dank zij Allah Subhana wata'ala, nuttig zal zijn voor jouw en voor degene die je zal onderwijzen, voor wat ze je zal laten onthouden van wat je ze geleerd hebben?"
"Jawel! antwoordde hij ,"Onderwijs mij haar Yah Rasoulouallah !"
De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen " Tijdens de nacht van vrijdag , sta dan op, indien je kunt, tijdens het laatste gedeelte van de nacht. Want op dat moment zijn de Engelen aanwezig en worden de smeekbeden verhoord. dat is trouwens de reden waarom mijn broeder Jacob tot zijn zonen heeft gezegd; "Wanneer de nacht van vrijdag komt, dan zal ik de vergiffenis van God voor jullie smeken."
"Als je daar niet in staat bent, sta dan op midden in de nacht, zo niet aan het begin, en je verricht een gebed van vier rak'aat.
In de eerste rak'aat reciteert je Surah AlFatiha en daarna Surah Al Ya-Sin.(36)
In de tweede rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah Ad-Dochaan (44)
In de derde rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah As-Sajda (32) 
En tenslotte in de vierde rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah Al-Mulk (67)
Wanneer je de laatste Tashahoed van het gebed hebt verricht, , prijs je Allah "subhana watahala" zoals het hoort; je bid over mij alsook over de andere profeten !
Je vraagt vergiffenis voor de gelovige mannen en de gelovige vrouwen en voor je broeders die je zijn voorgegaan in het geloof.
Dan zeg je: 
"Oh Allah Subhana ta ala, schenk mij de genade om me te vrijwaren van de zonden zolang ik leef. Zegen mij door mij te ontlasten van dat wat mij niet aanbelangt. 
Maak mij oplettend voor de zaken die U tevreden maken over mij. O Allah ta'ala, Integrale schepper van de hemelen en de aarde, Bezitter van de Verhevenheid, van de Vrijgevigheid en van de macht die geen gelijke kent.
Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala de Genadevolle! Ik vraag U, bij Uw verhevenheid, en het licht van Uw aangezicht, om mij het vermogen te geven de Qur'an te onthouden zoals u me die zult laten leren.
En maak dat ik hem reciteer zoals het U behaagt. Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala Integrale verhevenheid van de Vrijgevigheid en van de macht die geen gelijke kent.
Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala de Genadevolle ! Ik vraag U, om dankzij Uw Boek mijn zicht te verlichten, om mijn tong los te knopen, om mijn hart te verzachten, om mijn missie te vereenvoudigen en om mijn lichaam te doen handelen volgens zijn inhoud!
Geen ander dan U kan me leiden naar de waarheid en geen ander dan U kan me helpen dat te bereiken. er is geen kracht en geen macht dan die van Allah wasubhana ta ala, de Allerhoogste, de Machtigste !!!"

De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen tegen de man; "O vader van Al Hasan, als je dit doet, gedurende drie, vijf, of zeven vrijdagen, dan zul jij verhoord worden, zo Allah wasubhana ta ala het behaagt. bij Degene die mij gezonden heeft met de waarheid, geen enkele getrouwe zal ontgoocheld zijn door deze smeekbede!!!

Subhanaallah, Er gingen geen vijf of zeven vrijdagen voorbij, of Ali kwam De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam opzoeken en zei hem : 
"Yah Rasoulou Allah! Voorheen leerden ik maar ongeveer vier verzen en die ontsnapten mij onmiddelijk toen ik ze wou reciteren. Vandaag leer ik ongeveer veerig en wanneer ik ze uit het hoofd reciteer, heb ik de indruk dat ik ze in het Boed lees. Vroeger hoorde ik een hadith, maar zogauw ik trachtte ze te herhalen ontsnapte de tekst mij. Vandaag hoor ik de hadith en onthoud ik het zonder ook maar n letter te vergeten!!!"
De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam antwoordde hem :" Bij de Heer van de Ka'ba, jij bent een oprechte gelovige man, o vader van Al Hasan.

Wasalaam ou aleikoum:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

Heb je ook de Arabische versie van.

Misschien ook bron, als het niet te veel gevraagd is.

Thx
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noraatje1

salam, ik heb dit uit een boekje van Ahmed 'Abd al-Jawad: titel ;
'De verhoorde smeekbeden' Verzameld uit de Koran en de Soena
Authenticatie van hadiths en commentaar door Abd al Qadir al-Arna ut.

Ik ken iemand die een laptop heeft met arabische letters op zijn toetsenbord. Inchaalah zal ik ze dan hier neerzetten.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

Tali3
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

AUB niet vergeten de Arabische versie te posten ,thx
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noraatje1

Salam

sorry, ik weet het heeft te lang geduurd, maar ik heb hety ondertussen de twee bladzijde kunnen scannen en zo op mijn afbeelding kunnen opslaan, zo ver ben ik er al, maar, ik probeer al de hele tijd om het hierbij te plaatsen, cia copie, of slepen, maar niets lukt. Vertyel mij gauw hoe het moet, dan heb ik alweer iets bijgeleerd!!!! en nogmaals sorry voor het la,ng wachten.:hijaab:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

ok
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noraatje1

salam, het lukt mij niet, ik heb een ander oplossing; pm mij jouw email adres , want ik heb de afbeelding op mijn inbox staan van msn, en stuur ik het je op, wil je dan zo goed zijn om ze dan hier op ansaar te zetten aub? Wasalam:hijaab:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

ik heb nog steeds nix ontvangen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noor22

Kan je deze doua ook opzeggen als je de arabische taal niet beheerst?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noraatje1

Salam, broeder, ik heb het nog naar u gemaild, maar ik had blijkbaar spatie moeten zette n in uw email adres, want het was niet gelukt, ik heb het opnieuw geprobeerd, Cheer Inchaalah dat het lukt.

Wat de dua betreft voor degeen die geen arabisch kunnen, ik zeg deze dua zelf op in het nederlands, ik wil wel graag moeite doen om het in arabisch te leren opzeggen, dus voorlopig ja, ik zeg het in het nederlands,met heel mijn hart en ziel .
Beste broeders en zusters, :vrede: Geloof mij aub , ik heb iets meegemaakt; in mijn hart wilde ik de surah Al Mulk en As Sajda leren, ik heb het met zeer veel moeite geleerd, het heeft mij maanden gekost, omdat ik niet echt goed arabisch kan lezen, nog minder begrijpen, laat staan het te kunnen onthouden, maar cheer Inchaalah, dank zij Allah heb ik het volgehouden en die kan ik nu zeer gemakkelijk lezen en kan het vanbuiten !!!!! 
Maar sinds ik de dua regelmatigh opzeg, is het veel gemakkelijker geworden; op een dag was mijn vurige wens de surah Ad Dochaan te leren.Alle dagen en nachten las ik het, in de auto de cd beluisteren, als ik bezig was de mp 4 in mijn oor....
Niet lang daarna op een nacht merkte ik vanmezelf dat ik al slapend de surah Dochaan aan het opzeggen was...... Heel raar en beangstignd, want ik heb een heel lichte slaap, geen mug of vlieg komt langs mij of ik schiet wakker, ik ben dus natuurlijk van mijn eigen stem wakker geworden, terwijl ik de surah nog aan het reciteren ben.....
Subhana Allah, ik staarde met spookogen voor mij uit nog in het donker en ik hoorden duidelijk hoe gemakkelijk de ayat van surah Ad Dochaan over mijn lippen kwam, ayat na ayat alsof iemand anders het aan het opzeggen is.. Ik sprong uit bed, licht aan, mijn mp 4 van de Al Quraan aan , nr 44 Surah Ad Dochaan.....Om na te gaan of het wel juist is en ja subhana Allah
ik kon de surah heel gemakkelijk mee reciteren, bij een paar ayat moet ik het eerste woord horen, maar dan voor de rest; ik ken ze helemaal van buiten, Al hamdou lillah. 
Ik weet, als je iets op deze site zet, moet je ook bewijzen zetten, ik kon alleen overtuigd zijn van de waarheid door mijn eigen ervaring, en na die nacht, heb ik besloten het hierin te plaatsen. 
ik vind het alleen jammer dat ik niet veel van computers ken, maar cheer inchaalah zal het lukken.
Na dit verhaal is iedereen vrij natuurlijk om erin te geloven of niet, ik echter kan alleen voor mezelf spreken; ik geloof er in, neen, ik geloofde er van in begin in en met heel mijn wezen,want mijn diepe wens was en is, om de hele Al Quran van buiten te kennen ondanks mijn gebrekige arabisch, en mijn dua klonk zo; Yarab Help mij om Uw Heilige Boek te kunnen lezen, te kunnen begrijpen en te kunnen onthouden......"

Tot ik per toeval in dat klein onopvallend winkeltje in Brussel geraakte en dat boekje kocht.....
Pas na dagen keek ik erin en zag die ene blz, ik kon niet wachten tot Vrijdag nacht, want dezelfde nacht heb ik het geprobeerd, diep in de stille nacht met de Al Quraan in mijn hand, en met volle consentratie, en de dua heb ik voormezelf drie maal vurig voorgelezen .... 
Het hele gebed met de smeekbeden duurt bij mij 35 minuten, en ik vind het altijd rap voorbijgaan, je beseft het zelf niet, want elk woord dat je leest, verdiep je in de betekenis ervan....
Nogmaals broeders en zusters, ik praat alleen uit eigen ervaring. Ik heb gevraagd en ik kreeg, ik heb gevonden wat ik zocht. Al hamdou lillah 
Cheer cheer Inchaalah ook voor alle moslimeen en moslimet en mo mineen en mo minet. :hijaab:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noraatje1

Salam, ik heb ze dus via msn gezonden naar ons broeder Redouan, afwach:hijaab:ten of het gelukt is, maar cheer Inchaalah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

wazige beelden, ik zie nix. want hoe de plaatjes er nu zo uitzien dat kan niemand lezen. of je moet ze scannen of een camera gebruiken met een hoge resolutie.

Bedankt voor de moeite.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## nabiela

Salam 3aleykom,

Ik zou deze du3a ook in het arabisch willen, kan iemand het ook naar mij doorsturen incha'allah? (Een scan versie is voor mij ook goed moest het nog niet getypt zijn)

Djazakomo Allaho ghayran
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

Er wordt aan de Arabische versie gewerkt......ff op noraatje wachten
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## noor22

Je kan ook op printscreen drukken en dan plakken op paint mocht het niet lukken
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## oumo-oussama

Salaam alaykom;

Insha'allah lukt het om de Arabische versie te plaatsen .

"Tijdens de nacht van vrijdag" , daarmee wordt toch de nacht van donderdag op vrijdag bedoelt , ja ?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## nabiela

Assalam 3aleykom,

hoe ver staan jullie al met de arabische versie?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## nabiela

Assalam 3aleykom wa rahmato Allahi wa barakatoho



Ik kon niet wachten en heb het gewoon op internet gezocht. Het is de letterlijke vertaling van de hadith die gepost werd door onze zuster noraatje moge Allah (swt) haar hiervoor belonen. 



عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال:

بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه علي بن أبي طالب فقال: بابي أنت تفلت هذا القران من صدري، فما أجدني اقدر عليه، فقال له رسول الله: يا أبا الحسن أفلا أعلمك كلمات ينفك الله بهن، وينفع بهن من علمته ويُثبت ما تعلمت في صدرك؟

قال: اجل يا رسول الله، فعلمني

قال: إذا كان ليلت الجمعة، فان استعطت أن تقوم في ثلث الليل الآخر فإنها ساعة مشهودة، والدعاء فيها مستجاب، فان لم تستطع فقم في وسطها، فان لم تستطع فقم في أولها، فصل أربع ركعات

تقرأ في الركعة الأولى: بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة يس

وفي الركعة الثانية: بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة الدخان

وفي الركعة الثالثة: بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة السجدة

وفي الركعة الرابعة: بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة تبارك



فإذا فرغت من التشهد فاحمد الله وأحسن الثناء علي الله، وصلي علي وأحسن، وعلى سائر النبيين، واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولإخوانك الذين سبقوك بالإيمان ثم قل في آخر ذلك:



( اللهم ارحمني بترك المعاصي أبدا ما أبقيتني، وارحمني أن أتكلف ما لا يعنيني، وارزقني حسن النظر فيما يرضيك عني، اللهم بديع السماوات والأرض، ذا الجلال والإكرام، والعزة التي لا ترام، أسالك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك، أن تلزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني، وارزقني أن اتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني، اللهم بديع السماوات والأرض، ذا الجلال والإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام، أسالك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك، أن تنور بكتابك بصري وان تطلق به لساني، وان تفرج به عن قلبي، وان تشرح به صدري، وان تستعمل به بدني، فانه لا يعينني على الحق غيرك، ولا يؤتينيه إلا أنت، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم)يا أبا الحسن تفعل ذلك ثلاث جمع، أو خمسا، أو سبعا، تجاب بإذن الله، والذي بعثني بالحق ما أخطا مؤمنا قط

قال ابن عباس: فو الله ما لبث علي إلا خمسا أو سبعا، حتى جاء رسول الله في ذلك المجلس فقال:



يا رسول الله إني كنت فيما خلا لا اخذ إلا أربع آيات ونحوهن، فإذا قرأتهن على نفسي تفلتن، وأنا أتعلم اليوم أربعين آية ونحوها فإذا قرأتهن على نفسي فكأنما كتاب الله بين عيني، ولقد كنت اسمع الحديث، فإذا رددته تفلت، وأنا اليوم اسمع الأحاديث، فإذا تحدثت بها لم اخرم منها حرفا

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك: مؤمن ورب الكعبة يا أبا الحسن

رواه الترمذي ورواه الحاكم 



Nederlandse versie



Abi Talib ging op een dag naar de Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salamdie in gezelschap was en zei tegen hem: "Mijn dierbare, de Qur'an ontsnapt mij en ik slaag er niet in om hem te onthouden !"

De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen tegen hem ;" O vader van al Hasan! Wil je niet dat ik je een formule leer die, dank zij Allah Subhana wata'ala, nuttig zal zijn voor jouw en voor degene die je zal onderwijzen, voor wat ze je zal laten onthouden van wat je ze geleerd hebben?"

"Jawel! antwoordde hij ,"Onderwijs mij haar Yah Rasoulouallah !"

De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen " Tijdens de nacht van vrijdag , sta dan op, indien je kunt, tijdens het laatste gedeelte van de nacht. Want op dat moment zijn de Engelen aanwezig en worden de smeekbeden verhoord. dat is trouwens de reden waarom mijn broeder Jacob tot zijn zonen heeft gezegd; "Wanneer de nacht van vrijdag komt, dan zal ik de vergiffenis van God voor jullie smeken."

"Als je daar niet in staat bent, sta dan op midden in de nacht, zo niet aan het begin, en je verricht een gebed van vier rak'aat.

In de eerste rak'aat reciteert je Surah AlFatiha en daarna Surah Al Ya-Sin.(36)

In de tweede rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah Ad-Dochaan (44)

In de derde rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah As-Sajda (32) 

En tenslotte in de vierde rak'aat reciteert je Surah Al Fatiha en daarna Surah Al-Mulk (67)

Wanneer je de laatste Tashahoed van het gebed hebt verricht, , prijs je Allah "subhana watahala" zoals het hoort; je bid over mij alsook over de andere profeten !

Je vraagt vergiffenis voor de gelovige mannen en de gelovige vrouwen en voor je broeders die je zijn voorgegaan in het geloof.

Dan zeg je: 

"Oh Allah Subhana ta ala, schenk mij de genade om me te vrijwaren van de zonden zolang ik leef. Zegen mij door mij te ontlasten van dat wat mij niet aanbelangt. 

Maak mij oplettend voor de zaken die U tevreden maken over mij. O Allah ta'ala, Integrale schepper van de hemelen en de aarde, Bezitter van de Verhevenheid, van de Vrijgevigheid en van de macht die geen gelijke kent.

Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala de Genadevolle! Ik vraag U, bij Uw verhevenheid, en het licht van Uw aangezicht, om mij het vermogen te geven de Qur'an te onthouden zoals u me die zult laten leren.

En maak dat ik hem reciteer zoals het U behaagt. Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala Integrale verhevenheid van de Vrijgevigheid en van de macht die geen gelijke kent.

Oh Allah wasubhana ta ala de Genadevolle ! Ik vraag U, om dankzij Uw Boek mijn zicht te verlichten, om mijn tong los te knopen, om mijn hart te verzachten, om mijn missie te vereenvoudigen en om mijn lichaam te doen handelen volgens zijn inhoud!

Geen ander dan U kan me leiden naar de waarheid en geen ander dan U kan me helpen dat te bereiken. er is geen kracht en geen macht dan die van Allah wasubhana ta ala, de Allerhoogste, de Machtigste !!!"



De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam zei toen tegen de man; "O vader van Al Hasan, als je dit doet, gedurende drie, vijf, of zeven vrijdagen, dan zul jij verhoord worden, zo Allah wasubhana ta ala het behaagt. bij Degene die mij gezonden heeft met de waarheid, geen enkele getrouwe zal ontgoocheld zijn door deze smeekbede!!!



Subhanaallah, Er gingen geen vijf of zeven vrijdagen voorbij, of Ali kwam De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam opzoeken en zei hem : 

"Yah Rasoulou Allah! Voorheen leerden ik maar ongeveer vier verzen en die ontsnapten mij onmiddelijk toen ik ze wou reciteren. Vandaag leer ik ongeveer veerig en wanneer ik ze uit het hoofd reciteer, heb ik de indruk dat ik ze in het Boed lees. Vroeger hoorde ik een hadith, maar zogauw ik trachtte ze te herhalen ontsnapte de tekst mij. Vandaag hoor ik de hadith en onthoud ik het zonder ook maar n letter te vergeten!!!"

De Profeet Sallalahoe 'alayhi wa salam antwoordde hem :" Bij de Heer van de Ka'ba, jij bent een oprechte gelovige man, o vader van Al Hasan.



Wa assalam 3aleykom wa rahmato Allahi wa barakatoho
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Redouan^

Jazaaki Allahu ghair.

Heb je het zelf vertaald?
waar heb je 3arbia zo goed geleerd?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Darih

Slm, 

weet iemand waar ik begeleidend koran kan leren, in een moskee of soortgelijke?
Gaarne niet dar'ilm zij zijn mijn tweede optie, maar ik zoek intensievere les met meerdere dagen tot begeleidend leren van de koran? 

Yazak allah voor de gene die meer informatie en kennis vergaard over waar ik de cursus kan participeren.

Mvg,

----------

